# Australian of the Year



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

Mick Dodson ? 

Plenty of people in the medical reseach field and people in The Salvos and Smith Family that would better qualify, but this is a political appointment isnt it.

First they wanted "Sorry" they got that now they want to change the date of Australia day. It seems the whole Aboriginal activist movement thrives on wanting more, no matter what they get.

Not pointing the finger at Aboriginals only those that make a living out of the Aboriginal activist movement and pointing the finger at white Australians.

Just think where they'd be if Indonesia grabbed Australia before the British?


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Mick Dodson ?
> 
> Plenty of people in the medical reseach field and people in The Salvos and Smith Family that would better qualify, but this is a political appointment isnt it.
> 
> ...




Tend to agree. And a lawyer to boot. Pretty ordinary. Just indicative of where this country is headed unfortunately.


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

But on the flip side of the coin they can not complain about not being Australian or included in Australian society since one of there esteemed has accepted the award. So hopefully the whinging and whining will cease... ( though I doubt it).


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

I know Indonesia wouldn't have got to Autralia first *BUT* if they did I think I can say with some surety that Aboriginals would be completely wiped out by now.


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I know Indonesia wouldn't have got to Autralia first *BUT* if they did I think I can say with some surety that Aboriginals would be completely wiped out by now.




And no free education or degrees either.


----------



## Happy (25 January 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if it was rejected (maybe not this year), when -Invasion Day- cry gathers momentum.


----------



## juddy (25 January 2009)

knocker said:


> But on the flip side of the coin they can not complain about not being Australian or included in Australian society since one of there esteemed has accepted the award. So hopefully the whinging and whining will cease... ( though I doubt it).




That's like hoping angry rap music will cease because Obama is now President. Wishful thinking.


----------



## Macquack (25 January 2009)

knocker said:


> And no free *education* or degrees either.




A statement from an "educated" person?


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

why should any country or race have the right to invade another country and subduegate the natives in their own homeland

colonisation or invasion whats the difference


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

Macquack said:


> A statement from an "educated" person?




Here we go. Knew they would come out of the woodwork.


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> why should any country or race have the right to invade another country and subduegate the natives in their own homeland
> 
> colonisation or invasion whats the difference[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> why should any country or race have the right to invade another country and subduegate the natives in their own homeland
> 
> colonisation or invasion whats the difference




Well that might be the left wing "i have my rights " view but in *REAL LIFE* those with the biggest guns win.
Or if you dont like it take me to court.


----------



## beerwm (25 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well that might be the left wing "i have my rights " view but in *REAL LIFE* those with the biggest guns win.
> Or if you dont like it take me to court.




If aliens come down from outer space, I think you might hope your statements are false. :


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

beerwm said:


> If aliens come down from outer space, I think you might hope your statements are false. :




I think they're already here. 
Have you seen Japanese game shows on TV ?


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

knocker said:


> jackson8 said:
> 
> 
> > why should any country or race have the right to invade another country and subduegate the natives in their own homeland
> ...


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> knocker said:
> 
> 
> > not quite sure what is meant by that
> ...


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

knocker

betcha if i went to my ancestral home said:
			
		

> point is that it should never have happened in the first place


----------



## beerwm (25 January 2009)

I feel sorry for the person who might of gotten this award bar the reconciliation efforts of the current government.

not to say, this person hasnt done a good job.


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

beerwm said:


> I feel sorry for the person who might of gotten this award bar the reconciliation efforts of the current government.
> 
> not to say, this person hasnt done a good job.




I think there's been enough reconsiliation, give me the budget they apply to Aboriginal welfare and i'll clean up the mess fairly soon.
There are too many with their fingers in the honay pot and the Aboriginals dont get looked after as they should, hundreds of millions  $ down the drain.


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> point is that it should never have happened in the first place




What the nature of mankind?

Come off it. Isn't Australia supposed to be part of the global community? And the indigenous think they are so special?


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2009)

Anyway I nominate Sir Les as Australian of the Year -


----------



## sam76 (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> why should any country or race have the right to invade another country and subduegate the natives in their own homeland
> 
> colonisation or invasion whats the difference




Dude, it was over 200 hundred years ago.


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

knocker said:


> What the nature of mankind?
> 
> Come off it. Isn't Australia supposed to be part of the global community? And the indigenous think they are so special?




do you really think that they think they are so special
spend some time in one of their rural communitys and soon find out how special they think they are 
my dog leads a better life by far
losing all of your cultural significance can have a very debilitating effect


----------



## Julia (25 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Mick Dodson ?
> 
> this is a political appointment isnt it.



Yes, and the most obviously political appointment for many years.





knocker said:


> But on the flip side of the coin they can not complain about not being Australian or included in Australian society since one of there esteemed has accepted the award. So hopefully the whinging and whining will cease... ( though I doubt it).



I think this is exactly why it was a purely political appointment.  By accepting, Mick Dodson has become part of 'the establishment' and largely been 'neutralised' in terms of his opposition to government policies.

A far more genuine appointment would have been Noel Pearson who has eschewed political crap and been upfront and honest about the debilitating effect of endless welfare on aboriginal people.  He has long held that indigenous people should be accountable for their behaviour.

I suppose to have appointed Mr Pearson would have brought all the hard left wingers out with their endless platitudes about aboriginal disadvantage.

I almost have to admire the government's cunning in this appointment.


----------



## Prospector (25 January 2009)

At least he doesnt play Sport


----------



## nick2fish (25 January 2009)

knocker said:


> What the nature of mankind?
> 
> Come off it. Isn't Australia supposed to be part of the global community? And the indigenous think they are so special?




Interesting topic. Here is the reason I left my homeland to reside on these fair shores (still can't get myself to buy a car flag or cheer for the Wallabies).


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/article.cfm?c_id=1&objectid=10552397

And this is after giving them half the fishing industry


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I think there's been enough *reconsiliation*, give me the budget they apply to Aboriginal welfare and i'll clean up the mess fairly soon.
> There are too many with their fingers in the honay pot and the Aboriginals dont get looked after as they should, hundreds of millions  $ down the drain.



The word should be conciliation as there was no agreement, nor relationship, prior to colonisation.


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> The word should be conciliation as there was no agreement, nor relationship, prior to colonisation.




Correct, tell KRudd and Dodson.


----------



## Nyden (26 January 2009)

Is that god awful black cowboy hat a requirement of being Australian of the year? Lee always seems to wear his (indoors, during interviews), and now this clown is doing the same thing!

Changing the date of Australia day, what an idiotically absurd thing to even say. The man's an idiot, simple as that. I've stated many times my utter disgust at their constant complaining, and how they should just join society! Get jobs, come to the city, get an education, and earn money as to support your families! Oh, they just make me angry. They, and all other indigenous people need to learn of the new world, and if they fail to do so - they really will die out.


----------



## nulla nulla (26 January 2009)

I'm surprised it didn't go to Heath Ledger?


----------



## dutchie (26 January 2009)

Me too Nulla Nulla!

I mean he was so fantastic as the support actor in a movie  doing his job as an actor. Surely Australian of the year material.

What do you mean there's no political advantage giving it to him...... that didn't rule him out did it???

Cheers


----------



## sam76 (26 January 2009)

My vote for Australian of the year went to Kennas.


----------



## knocker (26 January 2009)

sam76 said:


> My vote for Australian of the year went to Kennas.




Hello

I voted for robots, he's a real champ.

thankyou


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2009)

Nyden said:


> Is that god awful black cowboy hat a requirement of being Australian of the year? Lee always seems to wear his (indoors, during interviews), and now this clown is doing the same thing!




Silly hats seem to be the way to go. Pencil in Molly Meldrum for next year.


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2009)

I'm going to get the Michael Jackson treatment in reverse and get a job as an Aboriginal activist, I can bludge off the system forever whinning and bitching about how our rights have been violated and chasing the never ending supply of "compo" Have to get a black hat too, this will be a piece of cake.


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

nulla nulla said:


> I'm surprised it didn't go to Heath Ledger?




Ah, now this thing with Actors. It is almost like Politicians think Actors are actually the characters they play.  Like Cate Blanchett really is Queen Elizabeth I.  That is the only thing than can explain their invitations to all the power Talk fests that Rudd is so fond of.  They are acting for god sakes, someone else wrote their lines.......

I have a silly hat at home too, can I be Australian of the Year?


----------



## badger41 (26 January 2009)

Actually I reckon we should change the date of Australia Day, but not for the reason Pat Dodson has stated.

It should be held on September 1, the first day of Spring, a time of renewal and optimism. It's a time of year when the weather is generally mild in most parts of Australia (less boozing, fireworks could be earlier so the kids can see them, and a safer time to for fireworks displays). Schools are operating, so students could participate in relevant activities.

You might say, yes, but what does it commemorate or stand for? It will, of course, be the day that at some time in the future, Australia becomes a republic!


----------



## Pager (26 January 2009)

Pat Dodson and other idiots comments about changing Australia day are a joke and too alot of Australian offensive as well.

What next change Christmas and Easter which are christian celebrations bacouse in past generations Christians persecuted other religious groups ?

the Aboriginals do deserve better consideration in many respects but all things like this do is make Public perception of them worse.


----------



## skint (26 January 2009)

I had absolutely no idea that Mick Dodson even played cricket.


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

While I agree that it was not a matter of 'if' but 'when and by whom' that Australia was colonised, the fact remains that the major incursion on indigenous Australians commenced on January 26th by the British Government who wanted to rid themselves of their excess convicts!  Hardly a lofty motive or vision to set up a new land.  How can we expect indigenous people to celebrate that date?  

Because even though we may regard their conditions at the time as being 'primitive' - it was their culture, their belief system and their life as they knew it.  And a society's belief system and culture drives everything they do. And that changed irrevocably on January 26.

When Australia becomes a Republic, that date will become Australia'*s* Day!


----------



## knocker (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> While I agree that it was not a matter of 'if' but 'when and by whom' that Australia was colonised, the fact remains that the major incursion on indigenous Australians commenced on January 26th by the British Government who wanted to rid themselves of their excess convicts!  Hardly a lofty motive or vision to set up a new land.  How can we expect indigenous people to celebrate that date?
> 
> Because even though we may regard their conditions at the time as being 'primitive' - it was their culture, their belief system and their life as they knew it.  And a society's belief system and culture drives everything they do. And that changed irrevocably on January 26.
> 
> When Australia becomes a Republic, that date will become Australia'*s* Day!




Well I for one am proud of my heritage. They deported him here as a thief and then he went on to become mayer of melbourne lol


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Because even though we may regard their conditions at the time as being 'primitive' - it was their culture, their belief system and their life as they knew it.  And a society's belief system and culture drives everything they do. And that changed irrevocably on January 26.




At least the Brits are now getting their comeuppance. They have been invaded by millions of people of different cultures and belief systems to such an extent that they have had to switch from fish and chips to curry.


----------



## cashcow (26 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> At least he doesnt play Sport




You're my hero (for that statement at least)


----------



## Prospector (26 January 2009)

Calliope said:


> At least the Brits are now getting their comeuppance. They have been invaded by millions of people of different cultures and belief systems to such an extent that they have had to switch from fish and chips to curry.




  and not to mention their economy!

Your cool cashcow!


----------



## Largesse (26 January 2009)

they should have made that trooper that earnt the Victoria Cross Australian of the Year

he makes me proud to be australian


----------



## cashcow (26 January 2009)

Largesse said:


> they should have made that trooper that earnt the Victoria Cross Australian of the Year
> 
> he makes me proud to be australian




No doubt a worthy candidate.  His actions, like others' who went before him, were an outstanding embodiment of the values on which the ADF is built.


----------



## Julia (26 January 2009)

1.  Mick Dodson responds to being annointed Australian of the year by declaring that the date of Australia Day needs to be changed.  He states it is actually Invasion Day.

2.  Next day, the Prime Minister, very clearly rejects this suggestion.  Makes it clear the date will remain unchanged.

3.  Mick Dodson is interviewed on the 7.30 Report and asked about his determination to have the date changed.  He says "Oh, I don't really care about it one way or the other".

What a difference a Prime Ministerial statement/rejection can make.

Seems Mr Dodson has been somewhat put in his box.


----------



## Doris (27 January 2009)

Julia said:


> 1.  Mick Dodson responds to being annointed Australian of the year by declaring that the date of Australia Day needs to be changed.  He states it is actually Invasion Day.




Didn't he say it should be a topic for discussion as "some people call it Invasion Day"?
That's what I heard him say on an ABC news interview.
Does anyone know why this topic was on the Qld Gov't's books?


----------



## Doris (27 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> ... the fact remains that the major incursion on indigenous Australians commenced on January 26th by the British Government who wanted to rid themselves of their excess convicts!  Hardly a lofty motive or vision to set up a new land.  How can we expect indigenous people to celebrate that date?




Did you know this was because of the American War of Independence?

The yanks then refused to take the convicts and told the British to find somewhere else for their POMS!

Australia would never have been founded if not for the Americans defeating the British!


----------



## noirua (27 January 2009)

Doris said:


> Did you know this was because of the American War of Independence?
> 
> The yanks then refused to take the convicts and told the British to find somewhere else for their POMS!
> 
> Australia would never have been founded if not for the Americans defeating the British!



Hi Doris, Is this leading up to making an American, Australian of the Year?  I wonder who that might be?


----------



## Prospector (27 January 2009)

Doris said:


> Australia would never have been founded if not for the Americans defeating the British!



A slight but very important correction required:  Australia would never have been founded *by the British *

Do you really think the other European countries (Dutch, French, Spanish etc) and Asian countries (Indonesia and China) would not have colonised 'the Southern Land'?  Occupation of Australia was not a matter of 'if' but 'when and by whom'.  I actually agree with Dodson - I have always felt a rub celebrating an event which started the downfall of the Aboriginal culture.  Bring on the Republic and make that Australia Day.


----------



## wayneL (27 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> Do you really think the other European countries (Dutch, French, Spanish etc) and Asian countries (Indonesia and China) would not have colonised 'the Southern Land'?  Occupation of Australia was not a matter of 'if' but 'when and by whom'.  I actually agree with Dodson - I have always felt a rub celebrating an event which started the downfall of the Aboriginal culture.  Bring on the Republic and make that Australia Day.




Jeez! We could be speaking Dutch with an Australian Accent. That would be funny. :


----------



## Prospector (27 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Jeez! We could be speaking Dutch with an Australian Accent. That would be funny. :




  That would make us sound like Seth Africuns!  or even New Zealunders...

We have just come back from the Maldives and India; coming from South Australia we do speak a little differently (ie better pronounciation :fan) to those in the eastern seaboard States - the locals and European expats thought we were British.  So then we started speaking "G'day mate speak" and all was good!


----------



## Macquack (27 January 2009)

noirua said:


> Hi Doris, Is this leading up to making an American, Australian of the Year?  I wonder who that might be?




I bet that turncoat Rupert Murdoch would put up his hand.

Isn't it time the 77 year out passed on the baton so the next generation of Murdoch's can lose some of his $8.3 billion fortune.

Anyway, he has had his 15 minutes of fame when he made it onto an episode of "The Simpsons" - "I'm Rupert Murdoch, The Billionaire Tyrant"


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2009)

Macquack said:


> I bet that turncoat Rupert Murdoch would put up his hand.
> 
> Isn't it time the 77 year out passed on the baton so the next generation of Murdoch's can lose some of his $8.3 billion fortune.
> 
> Anyway, he has had his 15 minutes of fame when he made it onto an episode of "The Simpsons" - "I'm Rupert Murdoch, The Billionaire Tyrant"




Very smart man, he's an Aussie but not stupid enough to let it stand in the way of making money and anyone who did would be a fool to himself and a burdon to others.


----------



## Macquack (27 January 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Very smart man, *he's an Aussie *but not stupid enough to let it stand in the way of making money and anyone who did would be a fool to himself and a burdon to others.




Murdoch is *not an aussie*, that's the point.

Murdoch has lived in the United States since the 1970's, and he gave up his Australian citizenship in 1985 to become a U.S. citizen.

"Merchants have no country. The mere spot they stand on does not constitute so strong an attachment as that from which they draw their gains. "
Thomas Jefferson


----------



## MrBurns (28 January 2009)

Macquack said:


> Murdoch is *not an aussie*, that's the point.
> 
> Murdoch has lived in the United States since the 1970's, and he gave up his Australian citizenship in 1985 to become a U.S. citizen.
> 
> ...




He's a Yank for convenience, do yar eally think you wouldnt do the same if you were in his shoes ?

He's probably got dual citizenship anyway.


----------



## Prospector (28 January 2009)

He was born in Adelaide, but as he now has US citizenship, I suspect the American officials could not even countenance that dual citizenship could exist.  It is only just in the last few years that Australia could cope with it unless you were British origin.  He is still considered in South Australia though as being a local!


----------



## knocker (28 January 2009)

Prospector said:


> A slight but very important correction required:  Australia would never have been founded *by the British *
> 
> Do you really think the other European countries (Dutch, French, Spanish etc) and Asian countries (Indonesia and China) would not have colonised 'the Southern Land'?  Occupation of Australia was not a matter of 'if' but 'when and by whom'.  I actually agree with Dodson - I have always felt a rub celebrating an event which started the downfall of the Aboriginal culture.  Bring on the Republic and make that Australia Day.




Don't forget the Portuguese.


----------



## dutchie (28 January 2009)

wayneL said:


> Jeez! We could be speaking Dutch with an Australian Accent. That would be funny. :




Yaa dat woood bee vunny

vrolijkheid 

Dutchie


----------



## Calliope (25 January 2013)

Sally Pearson is a standout.


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Sally Pearson is a standout.



I was thinking Julie McKay.


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2013)

HUH?

Isn't she the sheila that promoted butter? 

Or, a magazine.

Or, what??


----------



## pixel (25 January 2013)

kennas said:


> HUH?
> 
> Isn't she the sheila that promoted butter?
> 
> ...




nope, Julie McKay promotes women.
but if I'm not mistaken, she's in the running for "Young Aussie of the Year". 
At 29, she might still be considered "young".

Sally Pearson promotes running and jumping over hurdles. If you can catch her for the gong, I'm okay with her too.


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2013)

pixel said:


> nope, she promotes women.
> but if I'm not mistaken, she's in the running for "Young Aussie of the Year".
> At 29, she might still be considered "young".



Ah, I'm up with it now. Nice work Ita! 

Ita wins top gong.

For starting Cleo, raising awareness about Alzheimer, HIV and cancer. 



> It's Ita. Former copy girl, journalist, famous lisper, editor-extraordinaire. The woman who, as editor of the Australian Women's Weekly, liked to catch the bus to work because bus trips were an excellent time to read and touch up nail polish. The lady - because she is a real lady - whose brains and strength of character saw her become the first female appointment to the News Ltd board (she said she "often felt lonely"). The single working mother who rejoiced when retail trading hours were extended in 1984 because it had been such a terrible rush, cramming all that kid-ferrying and shopping into short Saturday mornings.
> 
> She is both one of us and the best of us. Members of the media are not often accused of good works but Ita Buttrose, named Australian of the Year for 2013, has used her enormous profile to commit indutibly worthy acts far nobler than her profession.
> 
> She is the National President of Alzheimer's Australia and the Vice President Emeritus of Arthritis Australia. She raises awareness of breast cancer, HIV/AIDS and prostate cancer.




Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/national/i...of-the-year-20130125-2dbxo.html#ixzz2IyUwewgl


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2013)

A top choice.

A truly great lady and a role model for young women.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2013)

I cant believe there's not a more relevant choice than Ita as good as she is.


----------



## Miss Hale (25 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> I cant believe there's not a more relevant choice than Ita as good as she is.




I have a lot of time for Ita Butrose and she is most likely a worthy recipient but I wonder why this year of all years, has she done anything in particular recently that would warrant her receiving this accolade at this time?  I'm presuming the PM has a fair bit of a say in this award and the cynic in me can't help thinking Ita's gender may have given her an edge over some of the other contenders in this instance


----------



## MrBurns (25 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> I have a lot of time for Ita Butrose and she is most likely a worthy recipient but I wonder why this year of all years, has she done anything in particular recently that would warrant her receiving this accolade at this time?  I'm presuming the PM has a fair bit of a say in this award and the cynic in me can't help thinking Ita's gender may have given her an edge over some of the other contenders in this instance




I love Ita but it's 2013, surely there's others out there.


----------



## Sean K (25 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> I have a lot of time for Ita Butrose and she is most likely a worthy recipient but I wonder why this year of all years, has she done anything in particular recently that would warrant her receiving this accolade at this time?  I'm presuming the PM has a fair bit of a say in this award and the cynic in me can't help thinking Ita's gender may have given her an edge over some of the other contenders in this instance



What has she done this year, any different from the past few?

I'm not sure if this award is an impact thing, but perhaps more likely an accumulative one. 

Maybe this year tipped it off?


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2013)

I think Zoe Arnold should have polled well, talk about a lady that has shown true loyalty and carried herself well through adversity.


----------



## DB008 (25 January 2013)

MILF...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 January 2013)

Who knows what Julia Gillard's influence or reasons were involved.

As a father I can only endorse the choice of an alpha female.

Ita is a worthy recipient.

gg


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2013)

DB008 said:


> MILF...




Obviously someone doesn't think so.lol


----------



## Julia (25 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Sally Pearson is a standout.



Why?  So she can run fast and jump over hurdles.  How does that make her a role model for most Australians?
Surely wouldn't get my vote.




kennas said:


> Ah, I'm up with it now. Nice work Ita!
> 
> Ita wins top gong.
> 
> For starting Cleo, raising awareness about Alzheimer, HIV and cancer.






Miss Hale said:


> I have a lot of time for Ita Butrose and she is most likely a worthy recipient but I wonder why this year of all years, has she done anything in particular recently that would warrant her receiving this accolade at this time?  I'm presuming the PM has a fair bit of a say in this award and the cynic in me can't help thinking Ita's gender may have given her an edge over some of the other contenders in this instance



I had the same thought, Miss Hale, but all the same, I think Ms Buttrose has done a great deal as a role model for young women over several decades.  I don't recall her ever being involved in anything other than positive behaviour.  Most recently her work regarding Alzheimers is really worthwhile.  If her award brings nothing more than some increased awareness of this awful disease and some increased funding toward its research, I'll be very glad.  Good on her.


----------



## sptrawler (25 January 2013)

Joking aside. 
I do feel Ita is a worthy recipient, she has been at the forefront of womens issues, for as long as I can remember.
I've always thought she was pretty cool, everyone took the pizz out of her lisp, yet she still proved quality shines through.
Just shows if you have class, you don't have to denigrate everyone around you, to rise up.
Maybe standing along side some class rubbed off for jullia, I doubt it.


----------



## Calliope (25 January 2013)

kennas said:


> What has she done this year, any different from the past few?
> 
> I'm not sure if this award is an impact thing, but perhaps more likely an accumulative one.
> 
> Maybe this year tipped it off?




It was no surprise to her. She turned up well prepared for her lengthy acceptance speech armed with a sheaf of notes and the usual cliches.


----------



## medicowallet (26 January 2013)

A classy lady who I would be happy to share with the world as a representative of this country.

If only some other women in leadership positions used class and poise and didn't behave like men..

MW


----------



## Logique (26 January 2013)

Ita is alright by me. She never chose to play the victim, rant or shriek. She just rolled up the sleeves and got on with the job.

A very worthy choice.  Massive involvement in charitable causes over a long period of time.


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Why?  So she can run fast and jump over hurdles.  How does that make her a role model for most Australians?
> Surely wouldn't get my vote.




To gratuitously denigrate Sally Pearson's performances simply because I admire her, is rather petty. She was the Queensland nomination for *Young* Australian of the Year.


----------



## DocK (26 January 2013)

Can't believe nobody's posted this yet 

Very happy to have Ita as Aussie of the Year.  Pure class, no nonsense, great role model.  The last 7 have been men, so good to balance the scales a little.  

Sally Pearson for Young Australian also a good choice imo - she's a local Gold Coast girl, so no further reason necessary for me   Seriously though, she's an excellent role model for young women and girls, especially in these days when sport is seen as uncool by the majority of girls in high school, but dressing like burlesque performers and getting smashed every weekend is almost de rigueur.  Locally she is well known for her excellent attitute, and nationally her dedication, focus and commitment to her chosen field, regardless that it is sport and not something loftier like medical research, is something to be admired and applauded.  She's living proof that a kid from a bog-standard, single-parent family needn't be held back by lack of advantage.  If the goal is to choose a young Australian who is actually recognised and relatable by the majority of the young population - Sally's your girl.


----------



## Julia (26 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> To gratuitously denigrate Sally Pearson's performances simply because I admire her, is rather petty. She was the Queensland nomination for *Young* Australian of the Year.



You accord yourself too much importance, Calliope.    I'm hardly likely to form a view simply because that view would be opposite to yours.
And I have not denigrated Ms Pearson's performance at all.  Dock makes some good points about her.


----------



## IFocus (26 January 2013)

Julia said:


> Why?  So she can run fast and jump over hurdles.  How does that make her a role model for most Australians?





You may not know much about sports, there is a bit more to running fast and jumping over hurdles to win the world champs and Olympic gold medal.

Sally would have been a very worthy role model.


----------



## IFocus (26 January 2013)

One for the anti boat mob



> West Australian Akram Azimi is Young Australian of the Year
> 
> Now, 25-year-old Akram Azimi is the 2013 Young Australian of the Year.
> 
> Mr Azimi was born in Kabul in 1987






> At first "an ostracised refugee kid with no prospects'', Mr Azimi excelled academically and rose to become head boy of the school.
> 
> He also graduated school dux, topping his tertiary entrance exam scores among his classmates, and went on to study a triple major in law, science and arts at the University of Western Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2013)

Julia said:


> You accord yourself too much importance, Calliope.    I'm hardly likely to form a view simply because that view would be opposite to yours.
> And I have not denigrated Ms Pearson's performance at all.  Dock makes some good points about her.




Pull the other leg.


----------



## MrBurns (26 January 2013)

Frankly I think they are far more derserving people , charity workers those who sacrifice for others that should be recognised.


----------



## Julia (26 January 2013)

MrBurns said:


> Frankly I think they are far more derserving people , charity workers those who sacrifice for others that should be recognised.



Exactly so.   And to clarify my earlier remarks:
The thread title is "Australian of the Year".
The worthy recipient is Ita Buttrose.
People have made their responses re her appointment.

Calliope posted:







> Default Re: Australian of the Year
> 
> Sally Pearson is a standout.




It was therefore reasonable to assume that he was suggesting Sally Pearson was a 'standout' nominee for Australian of the year.

I responded accordingly, when comparing her with Ita Buttrose.

If someone wants to start a thread on the "Young Australian of the Year", they are welcome to do so.


----------



## burglar (26 January 2013)

Julia said:


> ... If someone wants to start a thread on the "Young Australian of the Year", they are welcome to do so.




Can't see what the fuss is about.

She won't stay young!


----------



## Calliope (26 January 2013)

Julia said:


> It was therefore reasonable to assume that he was suggesting Sally Pearson was a 'standout' nominee for Australian of the year.
> 
> I responded accordingly, when comparing her with Ita Buttrose.




"Methinks the lady doth protest too much."


----------



## Macquack (27 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> "Methinks the lady doth protest too much."




Julia is not allowed an opinion unless it is the same as Calliope's. To offer a alternate view is considered a "protest".



Julia said:


> You accord yourself too much importance, Calliope.




I hate that +1 annotation, but in this case I will make an exception. *+1*.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

IFocus said:


> One for the anti boat mob




Agree iFocus.

We need more migrants of his calibre.

I still feel our northern borders are not being properly protected, and that desperate queue jumpers with money are getting in before poorer ones, perhaps ones with his abilities.

This bloke is an outstanding Australian.

gg


----------



## Calliope (27 January 2013)

Macquack said:


> Julia is not allowed an opinion unless it is the same as Calliope's. To offer a alternate view is considered a "protest". an exception.



Thanks for keeping an eye out for my posts and keeping me in line... my faithful Macquack.



> I hate that +1 annotation, but in this case I will make *+1*




Usually I regard headbanging as an inane and futile gesture which can cause brain damage. However I make an exception in your case, so go for it.


----------



## Calliope (27 January 2013)

Actually Julia and Macquack, I have far more worries at the moment than petty squabbles. The rain is bucketing down, the wind is blowing a gale, a lot of power lines are down and BOM says that on the "Sunny" Coast that's just for starters. My rain gauge ran over last night at 200ml, and when I emptied it, it blew away, but the water rushing through gutters in my garden indicates very heavy and consistent rain.

As an old mariner, I am battening down the hatches. But I am one of the lucky ones, I have a sea view, but I am on the high ground.


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Actually Julia and Macquack, I have far more worries at the moment than petty squabbles. The rain is bucketing down, the wind is blowing a gale, a lot of power lines are down and BOM says that on the "Sunny" Coast that's just for starters. My rain gauge ran over last night at 200ml, and when I emptied it, it blew away, but the water rushing through gutters in my garden indicates very heavy and consistent rain.
> 
> As an old mariner, I am battening down the hatches. But I am one of the lucky ones, I have a sea view, but I am on the high ground.




Good luck there


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Actually Julia and Macquack, I have far more worries at the moment than petty squabbles. The rain is bucketing down, the wind is blowing a gale, a lot of power lines are down and BOM says that on the "Sunny" Coast that's just for starters. My rain gauge ran over last night at 200ml, and when I emptied it, it blew away, but the water rushing through gutters in my garden indicates very heavy and consistent rain.
> 
> As an old mariner, I am battening down the hatches. But I am one of the lucky ones, I have a sea view, but I am on the high ground.




Thinking of you Calliope.

Oswald was sharp and hard and *short* up here four days ago.

I would hope it will be the same for you, now that it has started.

gg


----------



## albaby (27 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Agree iFocus.
> 
> We need more migrants of his calibre.
> 
> ...




Coudn't  agree more gg,heard an interview with him on the ABC ,a very special young man.Al


----------



## shag (27 January 2013)

kennas said:


> What has she done this year, any different from the past few?
> 
> I'm not sure if this award is an impact thing, but perhaps more likely an accumulative one.
> 
> Maybe this year tipped it off?




shes probably put on more warpaint than last year, and im sure the usage has accumulated sizeably.
im sus about old chooks who appear so vain re this, as grt she may have been for some issues.
also sus about her flogging and grouping hiv/aids along with the other less trendy  and overdone matters re the elderly and vunerable.
hiv/aids  has garnered far more attention and funding than probably is required to resolve all these issues put togeather in its short 30 odd years, and sadly the research funding pool is finite and not flexible. also hiv/aids is not a death scentence now and a choice re its risk. much more so than cancers, arthritis and dimensia anyway.
imagine a worlds sans these three, or any other the other really nasty jobs like MS and parkinsons say, that sadly garner little attention and funding.

shes not outrightly pc, but verging on it imo re comments and choice.  a better pic than some of the others probably tho. to me its still pretty much not what you know and do, rather who you know and do.


----------



## Calliope (27 January 2013)

shag said:


> shes not outrightly pc, but verging on it imo re comments and choice.  a better pic than some of the others probably tho. to me its still pretty much not what you know and do, rather who you know and do.




She has enjoyed a life of privilege and power ever since  Sir Frank Packer catapulted her into the editorship of the Australian Women's Weekly. As for her HIV support and awareness campaigns for the plight of the elderly, that is par for the course for ageing rich society women trying to remain relevant.

The cat that got the cream.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

shag said:


> shes probably put on more warpaint than last year, and im sure the usage has accumulated sizeably.
> im sus about old chooks who appear so vain re this, as grt she may have been for some issues.
> also sus about her flogging and grouping hiv/aids along with the other less trendy  and overdone matters re the elderly and vunerable.
> hiv/aids  has garnered far more attention and funding than probably is required to resolve all these issues put togeather in its short 30 odd years, and sadly the research funding pool is finite and not flexible. also hiv/aids is not a death scentence now and a choice re its risk. much more so than cancers, arthritis and dimensia anyway.
> ...






Calliope said:


> She has enjoyed a life of privilege and power ever since  Sir Frank Packer catapulted her into the editorship of the Australian Women's Weekly. As for her HIV support and awareness campaigns for the plight of the elderly, that is par for the course for ageing rich society women trying to remain relevant.
> 
> The cat that got the cream.
> View attachment 50622




I feel we should all calm down otherwise nanny whip will appear.

In isolation many comments are true but to conflate them is wrong.

I am much different than when I was 17, and although not succumbing to makeup or Bedford/Kertcher seminars, I quaff and dress appropriately to give the appearance of my underlying vigour.

Aging is a constant and causes anxiety.

Ita has changed as we all have since the seventies.

Ita seems to me a very capable woman, unafraid, and proud to take on causes that are not "sexy".

HIV is a devastating illness.
Alzheimers destroys the person and the family 
Ageing is a fact of life, which we need to face. 

Ita is an excellent choice for Australian of the Year

gg


----------



## Calliope (27 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ita is an excellent choice for Australian of the Year




Indeed she is, for Ms Gillard! A real coup for Gillard's media adviser John McTernan, no doubt. Nobody could criticise the choice without being accused of sexism, misogyny, ageism...you name it. The beauty of it is, that, when Roxon's Law comes in, anyone offended by the critic's remarks, can sue him (or her) in a kangaroo court. 

If the law is retrospective then I am a dead duck!



> I feel we should all calm down otherwise nanny whip will appear.
> In isolation many comments are true but to conflate them is wrong.




Thanks for the timely advice GG.


----------



## Miss Hale (27 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I am much different than when I was 17, and although not succumbing to makeup or Bedford/Kertcher seminars, I quaff and dress appropriately to give the appearance of my underlying vigour.




I assume you mean coiff GG rather than quaff (or maybe you do mean quaff :alcohol:   )

shag said she is not outrightly PC, I'm not sure that Ita is very PC at all, I seem to recall recently that she criticised Gillard for her parliamentary rant on being a victim of sexism and misogony, saying effectively she should just shut up and get on with it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

Miss Hale said:


> I assume you mean coiff GG rather than quaff (or maybe you do mean quaff :alcohol:   )
> 
> shag said she is not outrightly PC, I'm not sure that Ita is very PC at all, I seem to recall recently that she criticised Gillard for her parliamentary rant on being a victim of sexism and misogony, saying effectively she should just shut up and get on with it.




Love the smileys MH.

See the post on hangovers and yes it should be coiff, though on my treatment today by the females in my small but precious kingdom, at risk from irate females, quaff may be the appropriate response.

Ita is a great Australian. 

gg


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Love the smileys MH.
> 
> Ita is a great Australian.
> 
> gg




Kerry Packer would agree


----------



## Julia (27 January 2013)

Calliope said:


> Actually Julia and Macquack, I have far more worries at the moment than petty squabbles. The rain is bucketing down, the wind is blowing a gale, a lot of power lines are down and BOM says that on the "Sunny" Coast that's just for starters. My rain gauge ran over last night at 200ml, and when I emptied it, it blew away, but the water rushing through gutters in my garden indicates very heavy and consistent rain.
> 
> As an old mariner, I am battening down the hatches. But I am one of the lucky ones, I have a sea view, but I am on the high ground.



I offer you my sympathy.  I am three hours north of you.  We have been through horrendous storms for the last three days.  The rainfall has been in the several hundreds of mm.
It now finally seems to have moved south, save for the occasional persistent shower.  My pool is a sickly shade of green, having overflowed and flooded the patio despite the pump being set to remove water to prevent this, much of the garden is devastated, the lawns will take many days to dry out, and there will be days of cleaning up, largely from a neighbour's massive gum tree.

It will all, however, be fixable, unlike the homes and gardens of many poor souls who have been evacuated from flooded homes, some rescued from the roof.  The flood levels in this area are going to considerably exceed those experienced in the 2010/11 floods.

I'm on high ground, a few minutes walk downhill to the beach.  This beach was unrecognisable this morning after the king tide.  The high water has obviously washed with such force onto the parkland adjacent to the beach, it has actually pushed heaps of seagrass, debris and even large rocks about 50 metres up the hill.  Many beachside trees have been torn out of the ground.  This will cause ongoing erosion.

Just the force of the wind and rain over such a sustained period has been unnerving.  I sincerely hope it loses some of its intensity as it travels south.  Best of luck to anyone still to experience the awfulness of it.





Miss Hale said:


> shag said she is not outrightly PC, I'm not sure that Ita is very PC at all, I seem to recall recently that she criticised Gillard for her parliamentary rant on being a victim of sexism and misogony, saying effectively she should just shut up and get on with it.



Yes, she did indeed and good on her.
Would that more people would take on less than glamorous causes as she has done.


----------



## Logique (27 January 2013)

Governor General Ita has a nice ring to it, I'd vote for that.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 January 2013)

Logique said:


> Governor General Ita has a nice ring to it, I'd vote for that.




Next one will be Sir John Howard.

My contacts at the Palace tell me he is in for the Five Ports.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (27 January 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Next one will be Sir John Howard.
> 
> My contacts at the Palace tell me he is in for the Five Ports.
> 
> gg




That would be good he could dismiss any Labor Govt who tried to occupy the Lodge via lies and deception.....and thats all of them.


----------



## Tink (25 January 2015)

Rosie Batty named Australian of the Year

http://www.theage.com.au/federal-po...d-australian-of-the-year-20150125-12xtks.html


----------



## Julia (25 January 2015)

Tink said:


> Rosie Batty named Australian of the Year
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/federal-po...d-australian-of-the-year-20150125-12xtks.html



Such a great choice.  Rosie put aside her grief at her son being battered to death at cricket practice by his father in order to marshall the courage to go on publicly raising awareness of family violence.

As she points out, such violence is ubiquitous across all types of people, shows no respect for class or affluence, and is usually well hidden from public view.

Helen Garner, Australian writer whose book "This House of Grief" depicted the similarly sad case of the Victorian father who drowned his three sons in a dam, said following an interview with Rosie Batty last November:

"It wasn’t so much what she said as her demeanour that stopped people in their tracks. There was something splendid about her, in her quiet devastation. Everyone who saw her was moved, and fascinated. People talked about her with a kind of awe."


----------



## SirRumpole (26 January 2015)

Julia said:


> Such a great choice.  Rosie put aside her grief at her son being battered to death at cricket practice by his father in order to marshall the courage to go on publicly raising awareness of family violence.
> 
> As she points out, such violence is ubiquitous across all types of people, shows no respect for class or affluence, and is usually well hidden from public view.
> 
> ...




Yes, she makes a change from the usual sports personality. 

A real person who had to face a terrible trauma and turned it into something positive.

I wish her and her cause all the best in the next year and beyond. She certainly needs to be listened to on the DV subject.


----------



## orr (26 January 2015)

Domestic Violence: Is inherently evil

But exposing the extent and the rising incidence of this particular social cancer would make Australia take a good long look in the mirror and confront the fact that there is some thing systematic in the structure of socio/economic development of our society that is inherently malevolent .

Happy Aust/Invasion Day.....


----------



## dutchie (26 January 2015)

Congratulations Rosie!


Happy Australia Day.

Travel overseas, if you get the chance, and you will realise that this is the best country in the world!

(bias view of course ............. but it really is the best)


----------

